# Is the iPhone 6 Really Safer Than a Cigarette?



## CloudmanJHB (30/6/16)

I found this well written and amusing 

*(How to make a product sound much more frightening and dangerous than it actually is with fallacious arguments and nonsense)*

While nobody at Apple wants to talk about whether their iPhone 6 is truly safer than a cigarette, the truth is that no long-term studies have been conducted, and we may not know for sure until it's too late. The truth that they won't tell you is that the iPhone 6 contains numerous chemical compounds that can cause substantial harm to humans and they are even marketing it toward children without addressing any of these issues. On top of that, we don't even have any idea how many people have already been killed by an iPhone 6, because nobody will release these statistics to the public. If that doesn't make you suspicious, I don't know what will.


*Aluminum*
The iPhone 6 contains aluminum, which in high enough concentrations can contribute to reduced skeletal mineralization in preterm infants, can cause altered function of the blood-brain barrier, and can cause deposition in bone and the central nervous system. Apple claims the aluminum enclosure on the iPhone 6 is there to make it "sturdy" and make it "feel great in your hand", but they have refused to release any statements on the safety of aluminum in the new iPhone 6 vs the safety of cigarettes. 

*
Stainless Steel*
Little is known about the potential toxicity of stainless steel, and yet they still use it in the iPhone 6. We currently have no data on the developmental and reproductive toxicity for stainless steel, or any data on acute toxicity. What we do know is that it can release nickel and cause skin sensitivity, and that it can be made into dangerous weapons. We do not know how these dangers compare to cigarette smoke, because the iPhone 6 hasn't been around long enough for us to perform any independant, long-term studies on its effects.


*Glass*
As if the metals weren't bad enough, Apple decided it was a great idea to put glass in the iPhone 6, which is a known lacerator. Not only is glass known to cause millions of external lacerations every year, but when ingested it can cause internal lacerations that require hospitalization and may even lead to death. Despite this, the iPhone 6 can still legally be sold to children, and the FDA refuses to do anything about it. And because it's such new technology, we won't know if it's a safe alternative to smoking until it's too late.


*Potential for Disease Transmittance*
The iPhone 6 can be used to schedule unprotected casual sex encounters with strangers via a whole host of apps and websites, includingTinder, Grindr, 3nder, Craigslist, OkCupid, Plenty of Fish, Adult Friend Finder, Good2Go, Luxy, Wingman, Pure, Carrot Dating, Seeking Arrangement, The Ugly Bug Ball, Ugly Schmucks, Date a Gamer, Gamer Dater, 420 Singles, Clown Dating, JuggaLove, Gothic Match,Vampire Dating Site, Vampire Passions, Kingsnake After Dark, Metal Dating, Metalhead Dating, Heavy Metal Dating, Farmers Only, Farmers Dating Site,Sea Captain Date, Purrsonals, Love Horse, DateMyPet, Gluten Free Singles, Singles With Food Allergies, Star Trek Dating, Trek Dating, Meet an Inmate, DiaperMates, Scientific Singles, Hot Sauce Passions, and many more. It seems the iPhone 6 may pose a very serious risk of increasing the transmission of life-threatening sexually transmitted infections, and we have no idea whether or not this danger makes the iPhone 6 more hazardous than cigarette smoking yet.



*iPhone 6 Plus Extra Death*
As if all this wasn't frightening enough, Apple had the audacity to produce an even bigger, scarier version, with even more chemicals than the standard model. If you thought cigarettes were bad, think about this: there are now more people in the U.S. who use iPhones than there are people who smoke cigarettes! Something needs to be done about this, even if it means increasing the number of smokers in America.

*

Think of the Children*
With the iPhone 6 only having been available for a few months, there's just no way we can know what the long-term effects will be, or whether those effects will be worse than smoking cigarettes. I think we need to act fast on this, and I propose launching an ignorant campaign where we ignore everything we do know about the device, focus on the things we don't know because we haven't looked them up, and conduct a whole host of experiments where we use the iPhone 6 and its bigger, eviler brother in unrealistic conditions to prove how dangerous they are. I mean, think of how many toxic chemicals would be released if you burned an iPhone 6. Do you really want your children carrying one of these things around? And even if they don't, second hand smoke from somebody else's burning iPhone 6 could expose them to seriously harmful chemicals. Let's act now before it's too late.


*
(This is what it often sounds like to me when I read articles discussing the dangers of e-cigarettes and vaping)*


*Source : http://blog.thedripclub.com/is-the-iphone-6-really-safer-than-a-cigarette*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/6/16)

This article is Legen--- wait for it---- Dary


----------



## shaunnadan (30/6/16)

Excellent read ! 

Ps - my e cig has never once harmed me but my track record on iPhones are horrible. 

Since launch I have had every interation of IPhone and every single one died at some point with the iPhone 6 battery venting in the case and blowing up from the inside out! 

I have since changed to android

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

Thanks for the good chuckle @CloudmanJHB - after a day like today I really needed it!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks for the good chuckle @CloudmanJHB - after a day like today I really needed it!



You and me both bud! Glad you enjoyed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/16)

oh poop, I have the "Extra Death" one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## andro (30/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Excellent read !
> 
> Ps - my e cig has never once harmed me but my track record on iPhones are horrible.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that ... Must have been awful... Changing from a classy device to ...... An android .... Just kiddind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (30/6/16)

So the author of this article thinks that cell phone manufacturers never have to face claims that their products may cause cancer and other health problems? Maybe he should google it. Health problems related to cell phone use has been one of the most heated public health debates of the past decade.


----------

